# Colt .22LR AR-15



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I just picked one up last week anybody have any info on it?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Some info here:

http://www.colt22rimfire.com/index.php?page=colt-m4-carbine

I've seen them discussed a bit on some of the various gun-related websites, but haven't seen any exhaustive tests yet. I handled one at a local shop; I liked some features but disliked others (such as the 180-degree safety lever and "fake" bolt catch). The price was a turn-off as well (they wanted $650).

Let us know how you like yours, how well it shoots, reliability, etc., once you get to shoot it a bit.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wanna see some pics of yours postem up.


----------

